# Charge cooker bottom bracket



## damoiow (16 Apr 2017)

after my first hard winter on the bike a charge cooker 1 2016 , the Btm bracket needs replacing, has anyone any recommendations which will allow me to use the existing cranks( fsa comet mega tooth) And the rear hub looks like to needs replacing as the cassette has play in it ( is a generic loose all hub? ) I'm struggling to find the correct replacements due to the fact I ain't good when it comes to mechanicals!!!


----------



## S-Express (16 Apr 2017)

According to the Charge website, your bike uses an FSA MegaExo BB, so you need another one of those. Alternatively, a Shimano HT2 will also do the job, although the fit is generally a lot tighter on the axle.


----------

